# Perfecto vs Aqueon (All-Glass) Pine Stand



## Harry Muscle (Oct 17, 2007)

I'm gonna be getting a pine stand for a 20G tank to put my 5G nano tank on. I'm generally quite picky about stands and I was wondering if anyone has any opinions about the Perfecto pine stands vs the Aqueon (formerlly All-Glass) stands. I can check out the Perfecto locally, but the Aqueon are special order.

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## WhiteDevil (May 7, 2009)

I have both, I like the perfecto much more due to the style of tank I have. All glass are good as well, to be honest the only difference between them is the opinion you form.


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

they are both made out of basicly nothing. what it comes down to is which do you like better.

If you go the route of having a stand built( or building it yourself for that matter) the materials alone will be more then the what you can buy the stand for.

The last stand I built for my 36x36x24 had $800 worth in mapple.


----------

